# Cooterville August 11th...



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Me and two of my buddies are gonna try out cooterville tomorrow.. Anybody else going? How much for the day and how is it?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

April??? LoL, anyway it is $25 per bike each day. Great park, you definitely should go check it out. Had a great time when I went, and will hopefully be going back for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

This might help ya out.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

HA HA HA.. DOH!! My brain is FRIED today... SEPTEMBER 11th!!! Tomorrow we will be there 9:30 or 10 a.m.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

LoL, tomorrow is August 11th!!! :bigok:


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

ha ha, i noticed that after I left work.. I found out last week that we're having a baby girl in december (instead of a baby boy) and I've been out of my mind since.. HA HA.

But.. We did ride cooterville saturday.. It was a blast!! and not all BAD holes have signs around them. We found a few.. Buddy submarined his RZR.. Then my other buddy on a grizzly really wanted to try the "trail of tears".. After we got him out of the first hole we turned him around and got out of that one.. The water was up this weekend.. That one hole came up almost to my chest standing in the rut.. After we got joeys RZR out and started we decided to head back to the trailer, but HAD to hit one more hole to show a 900xp how its done.. Popped the front right Rhino brand axle.. All in all it was totally worth it. Fun place to ride! Nice people.. Will definitely go back soon..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The "Trail of Tears" is an awesome run. And yes that first hole is stupid deep. Most of us ended going around that hole, that hole also claimed Bigblackbrute's Rhino axle on his brute. But once you get passed that hole the rest of the trail is excellent. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

I'd really like to go back with a larger group. And stay for the night ride. First thing is getting this axle replaced.. Hope SuperATV's warranty/customer service is as good as they say it is.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man sounds like y'all had a blast. Anyone try the Terminator? 

I can't wait to get back out there either. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Man sounds like y'all had a blast. Anyone try the Terminator?
> 
> I can't wait to get back out there either.
> 
> ...


Craig Im thinking we may have to bit the bullet and pay $50 and make this labor day ride. Im itching to ride so bad I cant stand it and Cooterville is one of the only places that has any dang mud/water right now.

Is the Terminator deep now? I smoked it in 2wheel drive on the 850 last time we were there BUT that was also the first month they were open.lol


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Na, dont think we came across the "terminator", or we didnt notice. Only ones I remember were the "trail of tears" and "BAD deep HOLE".. ha ha. I stayed lost most the time. I remember going what seemed like way back and to the left and found a opening with a good sized pond with a lot of mud. Had some fun there.. 

I'm debating on going back for labor day.. Its there or red creek.. Red Creek is gonna be crazy and packed!! Plus a 5 hour drive for us. Cooterville is 2 hours and we had a blast..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah the Terminator was wicked. Luke made it about halfway through before I jumped in and helped then about 75% we were like screw it and hooked up the ole 8K to her. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

HA HA, If Joey will post the pics to Facebook I'll post them on here and show ya how bad he was.. Hes got a stock lift RZR on my old 27" mudlites.. tried to go around some ruts under water I barely made it through and he slid off in.. water up to the winshield post.. First time I tried the winch that came with my RZR. Had a snatchblock and the line doubled back to my RZR.. It pulled him and about 100lbs. of mud like a bulldozer until it started dragging me in.. Had to use jamies winch too.. READY TO GO BACK!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL yeah. Our buddies ranger we try to brace it to a tree or something solid. The trail isn't that bad after the first few spots. I'm itchin to get back out there too. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap the terminator is jus nasty wicked now or was last 2 times ive been and the trail of tears is jus awsome after u get past the first hole. The mams boy hole has gotten pretty bad 2 and the bad deep hole is getn worse every weekend. My favorite is the trail of tears jus wish it was longer. Nothing like a raxk deep trail from one end to the other.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Maybe this will work..
Jamie on the trail of tears @ cooterville. Delhi,la by Joey Smith on Socialcam - Aug 15

If it does... Thats my buddy jamie on his grizzly.. We use him as a guinea pig to see how deep the water is.. 

Thats me pushing him out with a stick.. HA HA HA... Almost to the end you'll see where I step in the rut..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep that first hole is bad deep. Once you get passed it though it is a great trail. The best that I rode over there.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

WOW that first hole on the trail of tears is A LOT deeper than the last time I was out there. Im ready to hit this park again.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Here's a little action of me and the RZR.. (might be a curse word or two..)

Ricky @ cooterville balls deep by Joey Smith on Socialcam - Aug 15

Ricky @cooterville Delhi,la by Joey Smith on Socialcam - Aug 15#_=_

Cooterville mud Ridin by Joey Smith on Socialcam - Aug 15


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm guessing that first hole got wallowed out while the water was down and then the water came up.. We'll definitely be going back soon hopefully with a bigger group and staying for the night ride..


----------

